# Radioamatierisms >  RJ45 mikrofons?

## tvdx

kas tas pa mirofonu ar RJ-45 spraudni(taadu kaa ethernet vadam) redzeeju netaa leetajaam yeasu stacijaam...
taa kaa eksis ir 8.oktobrii un vasara briiva, tad domaaju TRX uzbuuveet, kaut vai nesmuku un ar konstantas* frekvences kuru veelaak vareetu uzlabot...
vai kaads no argusaa nopeerkajamiem pjezofiltriem der SS
b modulaacijai taa lai ESD trx neizbraaķee? p.s. kaadi papiiri u.t.t ir vajadziigi lai to trx vinji atziitu kaa deriigu ja nav cita trx 
vnk kriize un salikt vareetu nedaudz leetaak nekaa nopirkt.... 
nesmuku taadaa zinjaa, kaa maz fiichu, bet korpusu vareetu uztaisiit no metaala kastes un ar kkaadu klipshu izmantoshanu uzlikt  smuku plastmasas korpusu...

* konstantas- domaaju njemt kvarcu un taisiit nedaudz nobidamu ar trimera kondensatoru...

----------


## tvdx

offtopic: izpildiju eksi,luudzu paarbaudat

B kategorijas
2008. gada 8. oktobrī

R
1.*Oma likums*
2*0*
3.*10^8 km/h*
4.*1* 
5.* nezinu*
6.*9 V*
7.*režekcijas filtrs* 
8. D
9.samazinās
10.Radioamatieris būs pārkāpis Radioamatieru noteikumus

D

1.*B.	5 - 25 mA,*
2.*	C.	telpa ar strāvu vadošu grīdu (metāls, klons, dzelzbetons),*
3.*C.	Sevišķi mitras telpas (relatīvais gaisa mitrums tuvs 100%, sienas, griesti, grīdas, un priekšmeti pārklājas ar mitrumu),*
4.*D.	no tērauda ar vai bez cinka pārklājuma*
5.*A.	Apaļi, tērauda, ar diametru ne mazāku kā 10 mm,*
6.*C.	1,5 M,*
7.*C.	5 m,*
8.*C.	3 cilvēkiem,*
9.*B.	Dielektriskie cimdi,
       C.	Pārbaudīti montāžas instrumenti ar izolētiem rokturiem,*
10.*A.	Dielektriskās kalošas,*

J
1.*A.	Radiostacijas pagaidu izsaukuma signāls, lai atzīmētu svarīgus notikumus*
2.*B	Uztvērēja īpašnieks*
3.*C	500*
4.*A	Jā*
5.*A	Fiziska persona, kura sakaru administrācijā ir nokārtojusi radioamatieru eksāmenu un saņēmusi radioamatiera apliecību*
6.*C	Elektronisko sakaru direkcija*
7.*B	To drīkst darīt A kategorijas radioamatieri*
8.*C	30 dienu laikā*
9.*A	Persona, kurai izsniegta radiostacijas lietošanas atļauja*
10.*A	10*

T
1.*Yankee Lima Eight Kilo Bravo Golf*
2.*Mana atrašanās vieta ir …*
3.*Kas mani izsauca?*
4.*Juliet November Four Oscar Papa X-ray*

5.*Universal Time Coordinated*
6.*QRZ?*
7.*145.000 MHz*
8.*Radiosakars pēc iepriekšējas vienošanās* 
9.*Ka tā lūdz atbildēt frekvencē, kura par dažiem kiloherciem pārsniedz frekvenci, kurā tā raida*
10.*Simpleksā režīmā no uztveršanas uz raidīšanu un atpakaļ pārslēdzas manuāli*

cik kļūdas, kur un kādas pareizās atbildes

jautājumus var nolādēt no esd lapas:http://www.esd.lv/html/jautajumi.zip

----------


## tvdx

Plz gaidu atbildi

----------

